# Aluboot



## pechi24 (1. Juli 2005)

Moin,

Da mir das Schlauchbootgeschleppe der letzten Saison noch in den Knochen liegt, will ich mich mal nach nem Boot umschauen, dass auch mal ne Ostseetour vertragen kann.

Nun habe ich ein Terhi Micro Fun oder vielleicht ein Aluboot in die nähere Auswahl einbezogen.

Beim Aluboot habe ich mal was von Elektrolyse oder so was ähnlichem gelesen, wenn man es im Wasser liegen lässt. Kennt sich da jemand richtig aus.

Habe mir kürzlich mal ein Micro Fun angeschaut und die hohe Bordwand hat mich wirklich beeindruckt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar Erfahrungen mit den beiden Bootstypen schildern. Da das Boot auch viel in Binnengewässern eingesetzt werden soll auf denen Teilweise nur E-Motoren erlaubt sind, habe ich extra was handliches gesucht.


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo Pechi24,

bin aufgrund Deines Postings mal auf die Terhi-Seite gesurft und das Microfun macht ja wirklich einen passablen Eindruck... ist mir vorher nie so richtig aufgefallen. #6

Meinst Du aber, dass man damit auch in küstennahen Gewässern auf der Ostsee sicher unterwegs sein kann? Okay, das Freibord scheint wirklich sehr hoch zu sein und mit bis zu 15 PS ist es in Anbetracht der Länge von 315cm im Fall der Fälle bestimmt auch schnell unterwegs. Aber irgendwie wirkt es doch etwas "niedlich" ...  |kopfkrat ... gut, im Vergleich zu einem Schlauchboot von etwas über 3 Metern ist es wohl trotzdem ein Sicherheitsplus.






Quelle: terhi.de


----------



## Bootsmann HH (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Moin!

Zu dem Boots oder dem geplanten Einsatzgebiet möchte ich nichts sagen! Ich kenne jedoch die Probleme, die mit Alu-Booten auftreten können.
Wir hatten da mit Segelyachten aus Alu so unsere Erfahrungen. Probleme gibt es nur, wenn Du Dein Boot dauerhaft neben einer Stahlspundwand parkst. Das ist höhere "Chemie"! - Die Elemente im Alu möchten halt lieber zum Stahl - und auf Dauer ist das nicht gut.

Für Dein - geplantes - Boot brauchst Du Dir aber sicher keine Sorgen machen. Man(n) bekommt das Problem auch mit einer Erdung in den Griff. Außerdem wirst Du das Schiffchen ja nicht Tage an einer Spundwand festmachen - also, keine Sorgen wegen "Elektrolyse"...

Wenn Du mal einen AB brachst - schreibe mal ne PN

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## pechi24 (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Habe das Micro Fun auch für Spielzeug gehalten bis ich es mal live im Wasser gesehen habe. Echt nicht verkehrt, da es auch schön breit ist. Natürlich muss man sich beim Tackle mitschleppen etwas zusammen reißen, aber egal.

Nur der Preis ist recht happig (1850), da bekommt man auch nette andere Boote für.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo

Falls einer von euch echtes Interesse an einem Micro Fun haben sollte,ich war letzte Woche beim BTC in Großenbrode der hat gerade 2 gebrauchte zu verkaufen,eines ist mit einem 5 PS Honda 4T. ausgestattet,das andere glaube ich ohne Motor!!!
Trailer ist auch dabei meine ich!!!
Also bevor ihr ein neues kauft für teuer Geld...........!!!

Gruß der Käptn


----------



## Mumpitz (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo Pechi!

Aluminiumboote sollten gründlich gereinigt werden (Oxydentfernung). Danach sollte der Rumpf mit einer streichbaren Zinksilikat-Legierung/Farbe gestrichen werden.
Solltest Du in Chemie aufgepasst haben und bei Dir jetzt die Alarmglocken leuten, da Zink edler ist als Alu:
Das Zinksilikat soll keine Opferfunktion übernehmen, sondern eine Potentialgleichheit zum Aluminiumrumpf herstellen. Dadurch soll ausgeschlossen werden, daß durch Potentialunterschiede Elektrolyse verursacht wird und die Farbe bietet gleichzeitig einen Antifoulingschutz.
Die einzige streichbare Farbe in dieser Art, die ich kenne ist INVERSALU.
Eine Vorbehandlung ist beim Streichen nicht nötig, nur die gründliche Reinigung vorher.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

....und wenn du irgendwann mal eine Centmünze irgendwo auf dem Boot verlierst, wird sie sich bald durch die Bordwand gefressen haben. Diesen Hinweis habe ich durch einen leidgeprüften Segler auf der "Go Boating" in Travemünde erhalten. Von Alu muß man wirklich übereugt sein, dann kann man die Schwächen sicher gegen die Stärken akzeptieren. Also, wenn ich das Boot nicht unbedingt in Norwegen oder an anderen felsigen Küsten benutzen wollte, würde ich nach GFK greifen. Es ist einfach unkomplizierter. Ich kenne auch keine ausgesprochenen Küstenboote in der gesuchten Größe aus Alu.
Ich würde dir auch unbedingt zu einer Probefahrt raten. Die Kataloghersteller sind auch sehr geschickt und ich bin sicher, dass die beiden Leute im abgebildeten Terhi nicht gerade "Normalgröße" haben.. :m


----------



## pechi24 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Alu scheint ja doch nicht das Optimale zu sein, wenn ich eure Postings so lese. Mich wundert nur, dass die Holländer (zumindest auf Binnengewässern) dermaßen auf Alu schwören.


----------



## eisentrude (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo Pechi, 
schau mal bei den Norwegern rein  .- die bauen die Dinger fürs harte Salzwasser - und denken sich bestimmt was dabei:  
www.aluboote-aus-norwegen.de


----------



## eisentrude (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Pechi,  
es gibt verschiedene Alulegierungen, einige sind im Salzwasser resistenter als Edelstahl(und preiswerter und leichter). Im Fahrzeugbau wie im Bootsbau wird schon lang mit Opferanoden gearbeitet; desgleichen bei allen grossen Stahlkonstruktionen. Wenn denn ein verlorener Cent den Boden zerfressen sollte, wären die Boote alle schon hin - wie oft haben wir einen Haken liegenlassen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

hallo habe mir die aluboote mal angesehen die preise sind ja nicht übel da würde ich lieber zu gfk greifen.ist auch leichter zu reparieren.gruß e.


----------



## eisentrude (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

@esox - sicher sind die Preise nicht ohne; aber was willst Du - bist Du mit einem GFK-Boot in den Schären unterwegs, wirds nicht lange halten - ein Aluboot der Konstruktion überlebt Dich...  
(Ich krieg da keine Prozente - bin aber von den Booten voll überzeugt und habe absolutes Vertrauen in die Dinger)


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Ich bekomme auch keine Prozente... :m 
Man sollte aber wirklich die Argumente austauschen und die Tatsachen vergleichen. Tatsachen sind z.B.: Wieviele Werften greifen auf Alu und wieviele
greifen auf andere Materialien (in erster Linie GFK) zurück?
Sicher ist die Festigkeit in Felsenküsten ein Argument, insbesondere bei Mietbooten. Aber wo haben wir in deutschen Gewässern diese Verhältnisse?

Opferanoden funktionieren natürlich.. meistens!

Wie selbst hochwertiges Alu regiert, habe ich gerade jetzt wieder bei meinen
Titelook Rutenhaltern gesehen: Die liegen 1m über der Wasseroberfläche. Die Niroschrauben sind nach einem Winter aus den Alukörpern nicht mehr herauszubekommen. Ich reiße beim Lösungsversuch jede dieser 8er Schrauben einfach ab!


----------



## big mama (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Hallo pechi,

wir sind überzeugte " Pioner Boot " fahrer. Haben eins in der Größe 12 ( 3,50 m mal 1,40 m) und fahren damit auch auf der Ostsee. Als Motor befördert uns ein 5 PS Yamaha AB vorwärts. Natürlich fischen wir nur in  Ufersichtweite ( max. 2 km ). Das Boot liegt absolut ruhig im Wasser und hat auch genügend Freibord.
Und das Beste ist die ( angebliche ) Unsinkbarkeit. Tragen läßt sich das Boot mit 2-3 Personen auch. Ist auch vom "SchiffsTÜV " Noske Veritas zertifiziert worden. Schaue doch einfach beim Boardpartner "Pioner" mal nach. 
big mama|wavey:


----------



## Himmsel (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

Ein Guide bei uns benutzt Alu.
Hier ist auch was darüber zu finden.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der Preis ist recht happig (1850), da bekommt man auch nette andere Boote für.



hatte das Micro fun auch schon in die Engere Wahl gezogen, aber da ich ja nun immer noch keinen "Lappen" habe und mich auf 5 PS beschränken muß ... #q :c ...kann nur sagen -> gebraucht bei ebay.....da kannst die schon für 500-600 bekommen (wurde bei einem überboten für 478 weggegangen) ...


----------



## Mumpitz (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme auch keine Prozente... :m
> Man sollte aber wirklich die Argumente austauschen und die Tatsachen vergleichen. Tatsachen sind z.B.: Wieviele Werften greifen auf Alu und wieviele
> greifen auf andere Materialien (in erster Linie GFK) zurück?


 
Den Vergleich sollte man weltweit ziehen. Wir sind sicherlich nicht das klassische Land der Bootsfahrer. Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wie es in den USA in dieser Bootsklasse aussieht, welcher Trend in Skandinavien zu erkennen ist, dürfte Alu nicht so schlecht abschneiden.
Ich denke eher, dass ein Unterschied zwischen Binnen und See gemacht werden sollte. Ich habe schon ein Aluboot gesehen, das 20 Jahre auf dem Cold Lake eingesetzt war. Obgleich heute hochwertigere Legierungen verwendet werden, war das Boot noch in wirklich brauchbarem Zustand. Nach 5 Jahren dauerhaftem Einsatz an der Küste dürfte das anders aussehen. Ich denke die Aluboote erfahren diesen Trend weil sie leichter und damit auch in größerer Bauart noch relativ leicht zu transportieren sind. Durch das relativ geringe Bootsgewicht ist die Zuladung größer, die Boote liefern eine bessere Stabilität bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten (auch eher ein Kriterium für größere Binnenseen) und die Leistungsausbeute ist durch das geringere Gewicht und die höhere Steifigkeit besser. Das heißt, ich benötige auch einen kleineren Motor um ein vergleichbares Aluboot (Zuladung, Größe) über die Gleitschwelle zu bewegen und spare hierbei auch wieder. Der Transport spielt sicherlich auch noch eine Rolle. Nehme ich mir zum Beispiel mal ein Marine oder Princecraft (H36-Alu; dürften baugleich sein) bei einer Größe von etwa 440*150 cm, wiegt das Teil unter 70 Kg. Das kann ich dann locker noch auf dem Dach transportieren. Beim Microfun liege ich mit 95 Kg bei einer Größe von 315*160 cm schon über den 75-80 Kg, die bei den meisten PKW für den Dachtransport zulässig sind.
Es hängt also doch immer von der Art des Einsatzes ab, welches Material mir genügend Vorteile bietet.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## HD4ever (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*

hole am Sonntag auch mein Micro Fun ab ...  |supergri *freu*
guten Preis bei ebay und bestimmt besser als mein altes 4,5m GFK Boot welches ich als letztes im Einsatz hatte .... 
werd dann auch mal etwas testen damit .... :m


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. August 2005)

*AW: Aluboot*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsachen sind z.B.: Wieviele Werften greifen auf Alu und wieviele
> greifen auf andere Materialien (in erster Linie GFK) zurück?


 
Ein Grund dürfte sicherlich auch die Verarbeitung als solche sein. 

Alu ist nur schwer oder umständlich schweissbar, wohingegen GFK sehr viel einfacher zu Verarbeiten ist und auch keine hochqualifizierten Facharbeiter in der Massenfertigung braucht. 

Als Metallbauer würde ich ehrlich gesagt trotzdem lieber auf GFK zurück greifen. Alu ist zwar auf den ersten Blick erst mal wenig Korrosionsanfällig, aber besagter verlorener Cent ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Alu Korrodiert sozusagen eher im verborgenen und bereitet einem, wenn man Pech hat oder einige Dinge nicht peinlich beanchet hat, manchmal bitterböse Überraschungen. Diese Erfahrung bezieht sich allerdings nicht auf Boote, sondern auf den Metallbaubereich. Da reicht ein falscher Niet, um Bauteile grundlegend zu beschädigen. Da reicht eine kleine Verformung zum Aufspröden und reissen. 

Also Alu ist empfindlicher, als man denkt.


----------

